# Rick Stawski and Avery Outdoors Presents Free Training Seminar



## rickstawski (Aug 1, 2008)

*Fine Line Retrievers and Avery Outdoors Present:*

*Training Your Fowl Dawg
"The Importance of Basics: Transition Training"*

*When:* Sunday July 18, 2010
7.30 am-6.00 pm.
*Where:* Fine Line Retrievers located near Milaca, Minnesota.
*What:* Young Dog Training Seminar by Avery Sporting Dog Specialists, Rick Stawski and Mark Brendemuehl, covering Transition Training.
*Details:* Six handlers and their dogs will be chosen as active participants in the seminar. Observers are welcome but space is limited.
*Fees:* 0.00

All interested applicants should supply a letter describing their dog along with a brief paragraph explaining why they would like to attend the seminar.
Applications are open to all retriever trainers. We will try to select a combination of Field Trial, Hunt Test, and Hunting Dogs.

Meals and prizes will be sponsored by Avery Sporting Dogs.

Please submit all applications to: [email protected]


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

rickstawski said:


> *Fine Line Retrievers and Avery Outdoors Present:*
> 
> *Training Your Fowl Dawg*
> *"The Importance of Basics: Transition Training"*
> ...


Brother Rick,

Kudos to you for offering this up to the retriever public! I wish I had the space in my schedule to try and apply.

Is there a deadline for entries, or is it just a "get it in fast because space is limited" kind of affair?

Have fun! Chris


----------



## rickstawski (Aug 1, 2008)

We still have 2 handler/dog spots available and room for several observers. Get your information/applications in ASAP.


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

what are the dog requirements?


----------



## Burt Fosse (Jan 12, 2007)

Rick's seminars cover it all. From puppy to finished dog. In the title it looks as if he will be covering transition work. May be best to have a dog that is in or just out of swim-by and doing land blinds. This material is covered in his 2nd and 3rd disks of his series.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I'm not able to attend the seminar this year but I was lucky enough to be chosen as a handler last year and Rick put on a very nice seminar.


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Rick, 

Wish I lived closer, I would be signed up for this thing for sure. FREE, that is incredible. Thanks for all of your input and a great program.

Kory


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

I was also at his seminar last year and it had allot of good info and it was very well put on.
Duane


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Kory Poulsen said:


> Rick,
> 
> Wish I lived closer, I would be signed up for this thing for sure. FREE, that is incredible. Thanks for all of your input and a great program.
> 
> Kory


I second that.... Wish I was a little closer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burt Fosse (Jan 12, 2007)

saltgrass said:


> I second that.... Wish I was a little closer!!!!!!!!!!


Rick does do seminars in Florida during the winter.


----------



## rickstawski (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you for all the interest and applications. The seminar is full.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Rick and Avery did an awesome job! I had a lot of fun and learned a few new things.

Thanks to Rick and Avery!


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

It was great to finally meet some of the people on RTF and have faces to the names today! Was a good day of dog training with some nice people, and you couldn't ask for better FOOD!! I had to apologize to my mom in heaven for it was the best Lasagna I have ever had!! I hope I can keep up with some of the great suggestions and new knowledge I went home with. Thanks for everything!!


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Good to hear things went well. I thought about it all day today, wishing I could have made it. Is this something he puts on yearly?


----------



## Burt Fosse (Jan 12, 2007)

Kory Poulsen said:


> Good to hear things went well. I thought about it all day today, wishing I could have made it. Is this something he puts on yearly?


He has the past few years. It is always a great time. Avery is a great sponsor for the event and I hope they continue to help Rick pass his knowledge to the rest of us.


----------



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)

I am SOOOOO bummed. I had a pretty disastrous Saturday due too high winds and lightening which kept me from going Sunday morning....ugh....If anyone took some notes and feels like sharing, I'd gladly accept.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you Rick for the great seminar and Avery (Mark) for sponsoring it. It was a day filled with excellent training tips, great people, and delicious food. Oh and Burt, thanks for the assistance with getting us back to our hotel. We really appreciated you help. What a great group of people. Happy Training!


----------

